# Hartville Tool Mortise Chisels and Bits



## oldworld124

Matt, The very best mortising chisel sets I have found are Forest But, they are expensive. They will cut perfect and clean mortises. I also have a large set of Japanese Mortising bits for a Makita portable electric beam mortiser. They also are quite good.


----------



## adam77

I have the same mortiser and I purchased two of the jet bits with machine. They are like razors. I am very happy with them. They are twice the price of the ones you are looking at though.


----------



## jcees

Caveat emptor, baby! Cheap is CHEAP and there is NEVER any way around it unless you happen upon an estate sale and get good ones on-the-cheap. But to expect to get superior performance from a set from a retailer is foolhardy. But then again, you understand that now.

A decent education is always expensive.

Always,
J.C.


----------



## mgradwohl

Yes, jcees caveat emptor.

Of course I bought the cheap bits after reading the post in this topic that recommended the chisels based on a test in Woodworking Magazine Issue #7.

From that post
"I can't speak for them personally (I just ordered them today). But this really cheap set of chisels and bits from Hartville tool tested out very well in that article, given that you're willing to spend some time sharpening before use. This boxed set of 4 is on sale for $25 right now."

Beware of good deals and also beware of crappy recommendations…

Oh, and remember lots of us did get a really good (CHEAP) deal on that Jet JFM-5 ($380 delivered). That's why I bought these chisels in the first place. So sometimes cheap isn't foolhardy, sometimes it's smart shopping.


----------

